# new routine



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

anyone out there able to give some advice on a new routine getting a bit bored up the gym same old routines....

i can only train 3 times a week looking for a mass routine... thinking of just doing compound exersises and leaving out the isolation for a while what are peoples thought on this? I know there are a lot of routines on here and the net but looking for input from other members

cant train legs at the moment as i messed my ankle up and have ligament issues

any info/views would be great.


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

bally said:


> anyone out there able to give some advice on a new routine getting a bit bored up the gym same old routines....
> 
> i can only train 3 times a week looking for a mass routine... thinking of just doing compound exersises and leaving out the isolation for a while what are peoples thought on this? I know there are a lot of routines on here and the net but looking for input from other members
> 
> ...


BUMP


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

will the leg/ankle heal ?? and you will be able to do them in the near future ??


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> will the leg/ankle heal ?? and you will be able to do them in the near future ??


ankle is on the mend slowly, its been 4 weeks since i messed it up and its still swollen and sore been told full recovery around 9 months !!!

I only twisted my ankle stepping out from my house but did alot of damage some how


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

well that sort of fcuks a full body program up for a while - what exercises cant you do ??

and how long have you been lifting ??


----------

